# precio de componentes de amplificador 100w rms



## piripipri (Sep 29, 2009)

vereis , quiero darle sonido a un espacio de 80 metros cuadrados, 10 x 8 m,
me an dicho que con 100 w rms es mas que suficiente,

vereis e pensado en hacer unos bafles de roble, con graves de 50 w y tuiters de 15w

  y el problema me an dicho que viene con el amplificador , que los componenetes son carisimos, e encontrado de segunda mano por unos 100 euros, todos de mas de 100w rms

la pregunta es? ¿ hacerme el amplificador me costara mas de 100 euros? gracias


----------



## arrivaellobo (Sep 29, 2009)

Ten en cuenta que lo mas caro de un amplificador casero casi siempre es la fuente de alimentación, ya que para potencias medias como la que quieres armar, necesitaras un transformador potente, y son caros. Mas o menos, asi a ojo, te podrá salir por unos 40 o 50 €. Luego el resto depende del amplificador que montes.


----------



## piripipri (Sep 29, 2009)

muchas gracias por contestar, esntonces mas o menos ablariamos de 100 euros no?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Sep 29, 2009)

Es que depende del circuito que hagas. Sin complicarte mucho la vida, te puedes armar uno como el que me hice yo, con un tda7294, que con todos los componentes te sale por unos 6€. Sumando la fuente, que debe dar unos 30 o 40 V, te saldrá por unos 60€


----------

